# John Brown of Wamphray on Satan’s diverse efforts to corrupt the gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2020)

... But his main work now seemeth to be, to bring in _another Gospel,_ (and yet there is not another) or rather an _Antievangelic_ and _Antichristian delusory dream,_ overturning at, once the _whole Gospel_ of our _Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ;_ and for this end he employeth the _Quakers,_ one the one hand, Men of _desperate_ and _antievangelic principles,_ the very _sink of all abominations, old and late_ (as I shall show, if the Lord will continue health and strength, in an examination of their doctrine and principles, lately emitted by one _Robert Barclay_) and on the other hand, Men (or _Moralists_ if you will call them so) pleading for and crying up an _antievangelic holiness,_ a mere shadow without substance or reality; and that in place of _Christ himself_[.]

And in order to the carrying on of this desperate design, The old _dragon_ is employing men of _seeming different principles_ and ways, whom, though their _faces_ seem to look to contrary airths, yet he holdeth notwithstanding fast tied by their _tails_ (as _Samson’s_ foxes were) that thereby, if the Lord permit it, he may, by the _fire_ of _enmity_ to the _pure Gospel_ of the _grace of God, burning_ in their _tails,_ cause a _conflagration_ of that _Truth,_ wherein lieth _all our hope:_ ...

For more, see John Brown of Wamphray on Satan’s diverse efforts to corrupt the gospel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

